# New Software 3.1.1c spooling now!



## tward

Just saw a message over in TivoCommunity that some people are reporting that they have received the 3.1.1c software for their DirecTivo units...

Find it here.....


----------



## AztecRol

tward said:


> Just saw a message over in TivoCommunity that some people are reporting that they have received the 3.1.0c software for their DirecTivo units...
> 
> Find it here.....


Looks like this will fix that annoying "aquiring satalite data" message!!!
I'll force mine to make the call today and see what it does!!


----------



## TerryC

I don't think forcing a call will do the trick. They'll send it to you when it's your turn.


----------



## Mark Holtz

You'll know when you get the new software. SORT and 36-second skip will be deactivated.


----------



## EricG

How did you get a 20% bigger skip than me?


Mark Holtz said:


> You'll know when you get the new software. SORT and 36-second skip will be deactivated.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Dunno, but I timed it with a on-screen count-down clock.


----------



## jamieh1

Can someone that has recieved the update scan thru the channels and give us a list of the new channel logos and changed logos, Ive read that some were added.


----------



## AztecRol

TerryC said:


> I don't think forcing a call will do the trick. They'll send it to you when it's your turn.


Yeah, you are right. I forced the call and got nothing.  I don't have a phone line hooked to the TiVo all the time. I only hook the phone line to it once a week. I'll try again today and see what happens.


----------



## nrholland

My logos disappeared about a week after I got my Tivo. That was back in November. I don't have any and they have never reappeared.
Will this new software update put them in and allow me to see them again.
I have called D* about it and they just say that some of their receivers at their call centers don't have logos either. They try to convince me that there is nothing wrong with my unit. They tell me to call Hughes about the matter. I call Hughes and they have the most terrible customer service when you talk to someone. They claim to know nothing.
I can live without the logos, but it'd be nice to have them. Hopefully this new software update with put them back in for me.

COMMENTS??


----------



## goodcableguy

In order to get the download you will have to keep your phone line hooked up till you get the download. Is anybody who received the download having any problems?


----------



## Mark Holtz

Haven't received the software yet.


----------



## RAD

Hve two DVR40's and neither has received the update.


----------



## HappyGoLucky

RAD said:


> Hve two DVR40's and neither has received the update.


Haven't received it here, either.


----------



## Steve Mehs

I haven't received c yet but, I just received 3.1.1b the other day, which added a bunch of channel logos, but removed the logo for Discovery Health.


----------



## buzzdalf

me neither.
Is it really happening?


----------



## Chris Blount

The latest information that I have is that the software update was temporarily halted. Apparently there were some issues with the update that need to be fixed before they continue.


----------



## jdspencer

Anyone know what the "c" version will be for my series 1 T60?
My current version is 3.1.0b, which I believe is the latest for series 1 boxes.
And, yes I have the Acquiring Data message.


----------



## Mark Holtz

The update is only for the series 2 boxes. There is no fix available for series 1 boxes at this time.


----------



## jdspencer

Are they working on the fix for series 1 boxes?
Luckily for me, the Acquiring Data message isn't causing any problems on either of my two series 1 DirecTV DVRs.


----------



## tonyquan

the reports on www.tivocommunity.com indicate that the rollout of the 3.1.1c software has resumed as of this morning. So whatever the glitch was that blocked the rollout has apparently been resolved.

according to the administrator of dbsforums, a DirecTV source has told him that a Series 1 fix is also coming, but there is a legitimate reason (which he cannot discuss) for that version of the fix being delayed.


----------



## Phil T

This morning I noticed one of my DirecTivos was "on the phone" for quite a while. After it quit I noticed it was "pending restart". I did a restart and now have the "c" software. I forced a call on my second DirecTivo, but no luck. It is still on "b".


----------



## HarryD

I heard the C software distribution was halted due to some problems. Looks like it's back on again. Thanks Phil


----------



## Chris Blount

YES! My new software is downloading right now. Will check back later and let you know what happens.


----------



## Steve Mehs

So Chris are you on C?


----------



## JulienPDX

so...??? i just got my tivo today and it when it activated..it got 'C'..does this mean that commercial skip is gone?


----------



## reddice

Tryed a force call and got the b update but did it today and no c update but I did get showcase feature.


----------



## aaronwt

Is there a commercial skip feature? I know there was a 30sec skip. And also the 3 fast forward speeds.


----------



## Steve Mehs

No there is no commercial skip, Julien was most likely refering to the 30 second skip.


----------



## HappyGoLucky

Steve Mehs said:


> No there is no commercial skip, Julien was most likely refering to the 30 second skip.


I wish that feature was available, though. My Panasonic VCR has that, after it records it rewinds and scans the recording for commercials and flags them so that when you play the recording, it will automatically fast-forward the commercials. It is about 98% accurate, too. I rarely have ever had to manually fast-forward. That feature on a DirecTivo would be the ideal! Of course, it will never happen, but I can dream...


----------



## James_F

HappyGoLucky said:


> That feature on a DirecTivo would be the ideal! Of course, it will never happen, but I can dream...


Its there, just not enabled by default.


Code:


While playing a show from Now Playing hit:

Select, Play, Select, 3, 0, Select

You'll get confirmation chimes if successful.


----------



## James_F

My Series 2 TiVo downloaded it. My "old" SAT-60 has not, but I don't really care. Give me a HDTiVo and I'll be happy.


----------



## JulienPDX

is there some sort of corporate BS AGAINST skipping commercials? I mean what would TIVO have to lose and why do i keep reading that someone might take that away?


----------



## James_F

I've seen many reasons why TiVo doesn't enable the 30 second skip. I'm sure the reason is close to "They don't want to anger the content providers". 

The reason you lose it is the updates seem to reset some of the "custom" tweaks we make them. No biggie.


----------



## Phil T

My 2nd HDVR 2 got the c update today.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Still waiting.


----------



## HappyGoLucky

Mark Holtz said:


> Still waiting.


I've not seen the update yet, either.


----------



## HarryD

I got the C update last week (Friday I think). No more bogus guide message AND my optical audio dropouts are gone as well (at least 4 days now). Anyone else?


----------



## gor88

I am still waiting for the "C" update too.


----------



## bonscott87

Last weekend I finally got around to getting my HDVR2 to connect via PPP with my Win XP computer (I have Vonage and it won't dial out). First thing it did was update to the C patch so it's all set. No more annoying message (which is what is was for me, just annoying).

My Series 1 still has the message as the update isn't going out to them yet as far as I know, but again it's just an annoying message for me so far and not effecting functionality.


----------



## HappyGoLucky

Finally got the "C" update yesterday. So far so good. I did notice the digital optical output is now more consistent.


----------



## paulh

I got the b update yesterday (had to "reinstall" the 30 second skip), but I just got my SD-DVR40 on Saturday.


----------



## Chris Blount

Got the "C" update on my Hughes last night. Looks good. No update on the Samsung yet though.

Noticed the update when the 30 second skip was gone. Re-applied the code and all is well.


----------



## Mike770

No "c" update for me.


----------



## Chris Blount

Ever since I got the "C" update, there seems to be more channel icons on the "Now Playing" list. Am I seeing things? I can't remember because before I never really payed any attention.


----------



## paulh

For what it is worth, my new SD-DVR40 has most channel icons on my now playing list, now that I'm on b this week.


----------



## gor88

I finally got the C version early Saturday morning. Many of the icons were changed and several new ones have appeared. I am so glad to see that Program Guide Data Incomplete message disappear. It was annoying.


----------



## tward

I too got C.... Wondered what that yellow light was around 11:00 am on Saturday.. To my surprise it was downloading C!


----------



## Mark Holtz

Tried a manual call.... still no upgrade.

And Chris got his Hughes DVR after me, but got the update first. Whats up with that?


----------



## Mark Holtz

As this is any better proof, the upgrade was downloaded this afternoon.


----------



## paulh

I just got mine upgraded to C (only had it for 3 weeks) and never forced a call. Everything seems to be fine.
I messed up re-applying the 30 second skip, as I lost, doh!, the buffered Rides I was watching as I changed to channel 30, then remembered I had to apply it while watching something from Now Showing.


----------



## Mark Holtz

They must have flipped the switch to "everybody gets it". Some of the changed logos...

* FX is better defined.
* TBS has a more solid background.
* UPN and WB added
* Starz seems to be different. 
* Spike added
* TMC changed
* HDVR3 is now a HDVR2 again.

Sort and 30 second skip still works.


----------



## paulh

I did have a Spike logo after I got B 2 weeks ago. I'm wondering if an upgrade has 2 files, the actual software, and the logo graphics. That might explain how I got a Spike logo when I got upgraded to b 2 weeks ago. I don't get or watch the other networks you listed much, so I'm not familiar with their logos.


----------



## RAD

I got two SD-HDR40's back in January and the loaded the B software. I've had the Spike logo since then, if that helps. Still waiting for a C download.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Both my Tivos got C last night too. In terms of channel logos I noticed no additions or changes.


----------



## ddobson

Mark Holtz said:


> They must have flipped the switch to "everybody gets it". Some of the changed logos...
> 
> * FX is better defined.
> * TBS has a more solid background.
> * UPN and WB added
> * Starz seems to be different.
> * Spike added
> * TMC changed
> * HDVR3 is now a HDVR2 again.
> 
> Sort and 30 second skip still works.


Not everybody. I forced 2 calls this morning before leaving. No C for me yet. :whatdidid


----------



## Mark Holtz

Are you using a Series 2 or Series 1 Tivo?


----------



## DChristmann

I just got upgraded a couple of days ago. I was starting to wonder if the new S/W release was just an internet hoax.


----------



## bonscott87

By the way, many new logos were loaded up last year. I've had the Spike logo for a long time. However, new logos only appear after a reboot and I only got them after my cat decided they plug to my UPS was a toy. Came home and everything was off! 

Most people don't reboot their boxes unless there is a software upgrade, thus why many people are just now seeing the new logos.


----------



## Chris Blount

Just got the "C" update last night on my Samsung, 21 days after my Hughes.


----------



## RAD

Both of my HNS SD-DVR40's got the C upgrade over the weekend.


----------



## Mike770

I received my update over the weekend


----------



## AJ2086

I got C last night around 2 AM. Lots of new Logos, and channel surfing seems to go alot faster now. Also the "Aquiring Satellite Signal" is gone.


----------



## AztecRol

Im STILL waiting!!!!


----------



## aaronwt

I just upgraded the hard drive on my DSR704. After the initial call I made it make another daily call and it downloaded version c right away. Still waiting on my 3 DSR6000 units, although they will go up for sale in a few weeks.


----------



## bonscott87

Series 1 units like the DSR6000 are not getting the update at this time. Only Series 2 units.


----------



## Mark Holtz

I believe that they also fixed the closed captioned bug.


----------



## aaronwt

My second DSR704 has been running for over 72 hours now and still no update. The first one got it right away.


----------



## Neutron

My Sammy still hasn't gotten the update yet and I did a force daily call last night. I'm still on b.


----------



## bbkcpa

I just got my first Directv Dvr40 (RCA) last week and it still has not updated to C.


----------



## tubbyaz

It appears that the "c" update also enables a screen-saver mode on the music channels- When a new song starts, the artist/title/disc information disappears and all you see is a blank screen. That was the one major issue I had since getting my DirecTivo a couple months ago (kept me from listening for too long, as I did NOT want that white box outline burned into my Sony XBR!).

I hadn't seen it mentioned by anyone, but I guess most folks don't use their Tivo for music (mine is my only satellite box, so I do use it for the music channels on occasion).


----------



## jdspencer

I've lost track of the delivery of "c" for series 1 units. I think it's this fall, but does anyone have a better timeframe?


----------



## aaronwt

bbkcpa said:


> I just got my first Directv Dvr40 (RCA) last week and it still has not updated to C.


My first DSR704 got the update almost immediately. That was almost a month ago. My second DSR704 I got a couple of weeks ago, still hasn't received the update.
None of my DSR6000 units has received anything yet, but I guess non of the series 1 units has yet.


----------



## AztecRol

AztecRol said:


> Im STILL waiting!!!!


And I as STILL WAITING!!!!:new_cussi :new_cussi

I have has my series 2 Huges hooked to a phone line since
March, it calls out every two days and I see it doing its 
satallite download every night around 1 or 2 am.

COME ON C.


----------



## JDVIDIOT

AztecRol said:


> And I as STILL WAITING!!!!:new_cussi :new_cussi
> 
> I have has my series 2 Huges hooked to a phone line since
> March, it calls out every two days and I see it doing its
> satallite download every night around 1 or 2 am.
> 
> COME ON C.


Mine was updated yesterday.

Don't worry...it's coming


----------



## Tusk

I hooked up my Tivo on Saturday, and after a forced call this morning, it was downloading software C.


----------



## AztecRol

JDVIDIOT said:


> Mine was updated yesterday.
> 
> Don't worry...it's coming


FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That annoying message is FINALLY gone too!!!
WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

Does the software seem to move faster now???
Maybe its just me, but it seems like it is doing 
most of the menu stuff faster.

Now I that I have C on my series two, I want
it for my SAT-T60!!!!!!

Yes I am GREEEDY!!!:eek2: :lol:


----------



## Neutron

I have a Sammy DTivo and it is still stuck on 3.1.1.b I have tried to force it's daily call and it still won't update. Do I need to do anything special?


----------



## FlyingDiver

I have two SD-DVR40's (aka HDVR40) and neither of them have upgraded to 3.1.1c. They're both attached to a phone line, and are making their daily calls. 

If I call DirecTV can they force an update?

joe


----------



## van_gogh

FlyingDiver said:


> I have two SD-DVR40's (aka HDVR40) and neither of them have upgraded to 3.1.1c. They're both attached to a phone line, and are making their daily calls.
> 
> If I call DirecTV can they force an update?
> 
> joe


 :newbie: DUMB QUESTION: What will I get with the C update? Will I lose anything (besides the 30-second skip that just gets reprogrammed)? :newbie:


----------



## Richard

Neutron said:


> I have a Sammy DTivo and it is still stuck on 3.1.1.b I have tried to force it's daily call and it still won't update. Do I need to do anything special?


No, you just have to wait for your receiver's number to be called.


----------



## Richard

FlyingDiver said:


> I have two SD-DVR40's (aka HDVR40) and neither of them have upgraded to 3.1.1c. They're both attached to a phone line, and are making their daily calls.
> 
> If I call DirecTV can they force an update?
> 
> joe


No, you just have to wait for your receiver's number to be called.


----------



## aaronwt

My second DSR704 finally got the update earlier this week. 2.5 weeks after the initial activation.


----------



## FlyingDiver

Richard said:


> No, you just have to wait for your receiver's number to be called.


Are you saying that DirecTV will try and call my receiver? That's never going to happen. AFIAK, the receiver calls DirecTV, and then there's some mysterious process that the server uses to decide to send the update. Seems to me that they ought to be able to set a flag on the receiver's account to get the update....

joe


----------



## Richard

FlyingDiver said:


> Are you saying that DirecTV will try and call my receiver? That's never going to happen. AFIAK, the receiver calls DirecTV, and then there's some mysterious process that the server uses to decide to send the update. Seems to me that they ought to be able to set a flag on the receiver's account to get the update....
> 
> joe


No, that's not what I meant. They are flagging a certain # of receivers for the updates (each day, each week, I don't know the exact interval). When your number (receiver's number) is called (flagged) then the next time your receiver successfully calls in, it should download the update.


----------



## Neutron

I was told the same thing by their tech. They had a 3 month window for the upgrades that ended 5/12. He did say for me to give mine another week and then call back.


----------



## Tusk

My first Samsung SIR-4040R activated last Saturday came with 3.1.1.0 something and updated to 3.1.1.b immediately. I got the c update on Tuesday. I activated a second Samsung last night and it came with 3.1.1.c preinstalled.


----------



## Neutron

Tusk said:


> My first Samsung SIR-4040R activated last Saturday came with 3.1.1.0 something and updated to 3.1.1.b immediately. I got the c update on Tuesday. I activated a second Samsung last night and it came with 3.1.1.c preinstalled.


That's the same receiver I have and I still can't get it to d/l 3.1.1c I've had it since March.


----------



## rrbhokies

Neutron said:


> That's the same receiver I have and I still can't get it to d/l 3.1.1c I've had it since March.


I have two Samsung 4040 DVRs that were installed last Saturday. One updated to 3.1.1c on Sunday and the other on Monday. Not sure why mine would have updated and yours didn't.


----------



## gglockner

Still waiting for an upgrade from 3.1.1b. The receiver was purchased on March 19, and the hard drive was upgraded on March 20. 

Update: finally got the 3.1.1c update on Saturday, May 30. I felt like we were the last DTiVo on 3.1.1b.


----------



## bonscott87

I hate crossposting to several forums, but here is some good news for Series 1 owners.

From the Tivo Community board, the "C" patch began rolling out to Series 1 boxes today:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=2058654#post2058654
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=2058640#post2058640

Supposed to fix the "Aquiring program" message as well as the channels you receiver issue. They are also asking for beta testers that keep losing their favorites to signup for a beta to try to determine the root cause of the issue.


----------



## Neutron

I wish the Series 2 DTivo's could be used over a home network instead of the phone line.


----------



## James_F

Neutron said:


> I wish the Series 2 DTivo's could be used over a home network instead of the phone line.


Totally agree.... :joy: :thats: :bang


----------



## Guest

Some dvr's that were experiencing guide problems are getting a download. the first time zone to get the download is mountain time. it will be around 2am, june 28. the new version will be 3.1.0c (as opposed to the newer models that get upgraded to 3.1.1c)

download is for hns gxcebot gxcebotd, philips dsr6000r, and sony sat-t60. this will fix the "acquiring program guide....full data in 1-2 days" and the loss of the guide.

if in mountain time, process occurs jun 28 (pre-dawn hours)
if in other time zones, process occurs jul 5 (pre-dawn hours)

if upgrade is not complete by jul 7, reset. upgrade should occur within next 24 hours.

see.... if all goes well, and it won't, which is why i have my job, heh, this problem will be going away soon.


----------



## ChrisBradford

I'm just curious why D-TiVos aren't on 4.0.x like the standalones are.


----------



## bonscott87

Because DirecTV doesn't want them to be. And that's the truth to be brutally honest.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Anyone else still occasionally get the Acquiring Guide Information message when in Pick Programs To Record and it's submenus? Not that it's a big deal, but on my Hughes I saw the message once a few weeks ago, and again yesterday. If I went back it was still there, but when I went to live TV and back into Pick Programs to Record the message did not display.


----------



## Mark Holtz

I've noticed it while I was doing some massive scanning of movies to record later. I suspect that some of the guide data was being discarded and the receiver was too busy to receive new guide data.


----------



## bonscott87

That message *is* a normal message to see from time to time. The bug was that it was just displayed all the time, even if it actually wasn't aquiring data.


----------

